

Ask HN: Education and Poor - digamber_kamat

Can some one please suggest some good writing on this subject? I would prefer mostly PHILOSOPHICAL stuff.
======
tokenadult
[http://www.amazon.com/School-Dead-Penguin-education-
specials...](http://www.amazon.com/School-Dead-Penguin-education-
specials/dp/0140801693)

[http://www.amazon.com/Deschooling-Society-Open-Forum-
Illich/...](http://www.amazon.com/Deschooling-Society-Open-Forum-
Illich/dp/0714508799/)

or

[http://www.amazon.com/Economic-Theory-Retrospect-Mark-
Blaug/...](http://www.amazon.com/Economic-Theory-Retrospect-Mark-
Blaug/dp/0521577012)

for a somewhat different perspective.

------
tokenadult
[http://www.amazon.com/School-Dead-Penguin-education-
specials...](http://www.amazon.com/School-Dead-Penguin-education-
specials/dp/0140801693)

[http://www.amazon.com/Deschooling-Society-Open-Forum-
Illich/...](http://www.amazon.com/Deschooling-Society-Open-Forum-
Illich/dp/0714508799/)

or

[http://www.amazon.com/Economic-Theory-Retrospect-Mark-
Blaug/...](http://www.amazon.com/Economic-Theory-Retrospect-Mark-
Blaug/dp/0521577012)

for a somewhat different perspective.

------
subud
<http://www.johntaylorgatto.com/>

------
digamber_kamat
thank you guys. your help has been invaluable.

